# What can I make a carrier divider out of?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm moving and I'm going to have to put 2 hedgehogs in one carrier. There is 7 hedgehogs and only space for 6 carriers. I might make them all share, so I have more space for other things. So there will be 4 carriers. 3 carriers with 2 hedgehogs and 1 carrier with just 1 hedgehog. 

What can I make a divider out of so they cannot get to each other and fight? I was thinking coroplast cut to the exact size and shape of the carrier, but it could only be secured on the top sides. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If you don't mind permanently doing something to the carriers, you can make a "groove" type thing with some sort of caulking type stuff(not quite sure on the actual material but it's an idea) that you can pipe down and let dry. You can make I I groove where the divider will slip inbetween. Course this only works if you have the carriers that the top opens. And you can make the walls of the groove around 1cm or so. Then even if you don't need the divider, carrier still works the same and hedgies can go across it if needed.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

That's a good idea, I'll look into that. Thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of carriers do you have? Coroplast will work with some. Others the coroplast is too thick. If you have the type that have a nut and screw type thing holding the halves together, take it apart, cut the coroplast to fit the exact size of the carrier where the middle band is. Add the holes to the coroplast and screw it all together.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

My carriers are very similar to this: 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... rier+Style

So that idea you said should work. Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have divided my carriers the way Nancy said and it works really good without damaging the carrier, then you can always just take the divider out later.


----------

